# Dog colds



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor little Sparty seems to have a cold. He's wheezing and sneezing and snotty. He's not off his food (never!!) and he ran around in the park this morning the same as usual. I think I should keep him away from other dogs because it is probably contagious - should I take him to the vet?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Sparts! It may be be worth taking him, it will put your mind at rest. Hope he feels better soon. How is his nose??


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Karen, I think I'll ring the vets and see what they say because I read on line it can develop into pneumonia. His nose is fine- the fur is gradually growing back, although he almost got into a fight with a swan this morning and it tried to give his nose a peck!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He definately lives up to the name Spartacus!!!!!! Yes complications can arise, if the snotty is clear it is probably fine but if becomes green or yellow, it can indicate an infection. A trip to the vets will tell you. 
Daisy has chest and ear infections at the moment 

Get well soon Sparty.


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Daisy- hope she feels better soon too.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I would take him to the vets - we thought Vincent had just a cold but overnight it developed into a really bad cough. Brought him to the vets and he was diagnosed with chest infection.

I know it can cost a lot but if in doubt/if you're worried take your pup to the vets! They won't throw you out, you're going to pay them  I would spend £1000's on Vincent if I needed to <3


----------

